# Is Slow or Hot Computer a WiFi Connection?



## Lara (Jul 9, 2019)

This is suppose to be a funny meme BUT I must be one of those people who have "No Friggin Idea" who they're poking fun at. Could someone please tell me what's going on in the meme?

Some of the sites I use take a long time to load pictures like realtor.com and zillow...or never...or get my computer hot right away and the fan starts. Is that my WiFi connection? My MacBook Air is a 2011. My daughters have no trouble with realtor nor zillow so they think it's my "old" computer. I had a new battery put in but that hasn't helped.

My one 30something daughter said, "I have no friggin idea either." I'm waiting on my other daughter's response.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 9, 2019)

That looks like a dial up connection so yeah, reeeeeeeealy slow


----------



## Lara (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh Thank you Ronni...I didn't see your post. Here's what I was typing:

Here's the explanation for the meme: My youngest daughter just texted me, "Haha well its not really that funny which is probably why you didn't get it. It's just saying, the people today that complain about slow wifi should remember (or weren't even around) when aol dial up was the thing. how it took a few minutes just to connect and this photo is showing that its dialing attempt #5, or it will go through 5 attempts."

So I'm still wondering about the answer to why my computer gets hot or won't load all photos on realtor.com or zillow.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 9, 2019)

Lara said:


> So I'm still wondering about the answer to why my computer gets hot or won't load all photos on realtor.com or zillow.



If you computer seems to be getting hot....especially if its a laptop...the most likely cause is a buildup of dust/dirt in/around the cooling fan....or the fan itself is not working properly.  Laptops, especially, are prone to heat issues, as their cooling design is minimal, and much of the time they sit flat on a table surface, etc., and the airflow is restricted.  If you have a computer shop nearby, you might extend the life of your system by taking it there for a good thorough cleaning.


----------



## Lara (Jul 9, 2019)

Thank you Don! I'll bet you're right! I know a good place to clean it. The place that just put in a new battery. I should have had them clean it at the same time. Shoot ☺


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 9, 2019)

donm is partially correct, clean your pc.....also your pc might be downloading a large amount of data that requires more of the processors time....as to photos not loading might be your browser does not understand the format of the photo such as .flv extension which is flash player update your browser maybe....


----------



## Lara (Jul 9, 2019)

You might be right cdestroyer. But my daughters and I are looking at same exact content on realtor.com and zillow and they are getting all the pics with no problem...but I get some now, some, late, some not-at-all.

iCloud keeps telling me my storage is full and have to delete everything or pay extra money. I haven't. Maybe that's it.


----------



## Mike (Jul 9, 2019)

You probably know Lara, to clear out your "Cache"
occasionally.

But if you have sites that you visit and they sign
you in automatically, then don't clear the cookies
for those places.

Mike.


----------



## Lara (Jul 9, 2019)

TY @Mike, I clear my "history". That's the same thing, right?


----------



## Mike (Jul 10, 2019)

I think that will clear the cache Lara, but I looked
to see and not all browsers clear everything, so
ask how to by naming your browser in Google and
read the results, the first will tell you.

Mike.


----------



## Lara (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok, will do Mike. Thank you for your help!


----------

